# Friday ride



## climbingroadie (Oct 16, 2007)

Does anyone want start a 50 to 100 mile ride on Friday?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

climbingroadie said:


> Does anyone want start a 50 to 100 mile ride on Friday?


depends when we're finishing. If its Sunday sometime then I'm in.



seriously - for your first post on RBR you left out a lot of details.

otherwise, welcome.

HW


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes, details. A general location would be helpful.


----------

